# WOW! Things are on the move for me already.



## lisa35

Got Finlay in peter pan nursery for special needs only one day a week at the moment until more placements come up, he gets a taxi there and back, he stays there 9-1 and has his dinner there. I can also go in for the first day to see how he gets on and they can show me how to deal with him, playing etc :happydance: 

I have also been referred to a portage team who come to my home one day a week to help me interact with him. They say even if he hasn't got autism or anything they still come out because my child clearly has learning difficulties which they support in a big way. Still can't believe how fast things have moved for us I'm over the moon :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Brilliant. So happy for you. We had Portage till M was 4 (and started reception) they only go up to school age but they are worth their weight in gold x


----------



## Tommee

Awww that's fab 

Please can I ask how though? How did you manage to get him in a special needs nursery? Also get them to come to your home to help? I have no help & could really do with some as I also have a demanding 5 month old but most importantly my DS needs other stimulation throughout the day.

Thanks


----------



## lisa35

My DD social worker did it all for me, I got a phone call off her today to tell me their was a placement for Finlay at the nursery and she was forwarded the number on by the playgroup for the portage group, she is going to phone them for me to get him booked in, don't know how they work other than they come to your home. So I didn't have to do anything on my part.

Such a shame you can't get any support for your Lo, I would be upset if if their was no support out there. I would keep trying must be something out there for your Lo.


----------



## Tommee

I see now how you got your help. I noticed you live North Yorkshire I live East Yorkshire so there must be some help out there for my area too as I
Not that far from you.

We have our first appointment next week so I could maybe ask the Doctor? Also the HV is coming the week after that so I've got her to ask aswell. 

Thanks x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son had to go to mainstream preschool as he was not statemented but portage arranged funding for him to have a 1:1 assistant. 

contact portage hun they are fab xx

https://www.portage.org.uk/


----------



## Tommee

Thanks hun, I've viewed the website & it says my local area has a sure start centre which has portage & I have a local KIDS.

So I have taken the phone numbers down just need to find the courage to phone them. Thanks x


----------



## lisa35

That's great news hope you sort something soon, keep us updated :thumbup: xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tommee said:


> Thanks hun, I've viewed the website & it says my local area has a sure start centre which has portage & I have a local KIDS.
> 
> So I have taken the phone numbers down just need to find the courage to phone them. Thanks x

good luck xx be brave xx lots of the people working at portage actually have additional needs children. I phoned many times in tears just as I didnt know who else to call. They are fab x


----------



## Marleysgirl

My B&B friend Sherry uses her local Portage support service for her little premmie girl, they seem really good.

Here in Manchester we don't have Portage, we have a council-provided service instead (Pre-Schools Special Needs Service) who fulfil the same role.


----------



## lisa35

Been to visit playschool today Finlay loved it, he didn't even take any notice the other children, but loved playing with the sponges and in the ball pool bit. They have another little boy with autism who they said Finlay reminded them of when he first started there, they said he has come on leaps and bounds since starting, he mixes with the other children, feeds himself, talks much more, has eye contact ( they gave me a good tip how to get contact) and walks flat footed. Finlay starts on the 13th jan, i'm so happy because it will really help him lots :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xx


----------

